# Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3; Coronation March



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3; Coronation March

Release Date October 30, 2012
Duration52:02
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Recording DateApril, 2011
Recording Location
DZZ Studio 5, Moscow

3r


----------

